# Difference - Fixed and Single Speed?



## Shaun (26 Aug 2007)

Just idle curiosity really, but what's the difference between fixed and single speed?


----------



## Membrane (26 Aug 2007)

Single speed bikes have a freewheel mechanism, fixed bikes don't.

Afaik fixed allows a few tricks like braking (sortof) with your legs, and track stands (the type of thing you sometimes see on velodrome racing when a rider comes to a stop without putting a foot down, slightly rocking back and forth with the front wheel at an angle balancing the bike).

I imagine that on fixed bikes the bottom bracket is placed higher, otherwise you wouldn't be able to get much of a lean in bends (you can't stop pedalling as you can on a bike with a freewheel).


----------



## yorkshiregoth (26 Aug 2007)

As I understand it, though probably wrong. Single speed allows one to coast, whereas with fixed gear the pedals are always going round, so therefore one can't coast, but one can trackstand.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Aug 2007)

I think Admin may have been asking the actual riding advantages or differences with one over the other. If so I would also like to know, I'm sure some of the regular users can give the answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustychisel (27 Aug 2007)

Well then, to start, there's the serenity of zooming along on a spring day with that Zen-like oneness... oh wait, that's for the nude cycling topic.

Er, it's different, see. There's only one gear. It doesn't go to eleven, or ten, just one. I find it a slightly different skill to be mastered, rather than anything life changing; I ride 2 or 3 bikes in a week, 2 fixed and one geared at the moment, and have no trouble adapting from one t'other, and have no particular preference, but fixed gear riding is a slightly different art. It's good to have a drivetrain which is clinically precise and efficient, and good to 'feel' the road and nuances (wind, slight gradients) through a drivetrain which keeps you moving forward. It seems to preserve momentum which is hard won - some call it a flywheel effect as your legs go over TDC [top dead centre] and it's probably good for your riding style in terms of cadence and smooth style, using a gear to learn of what you are capable instead of automatically downshifting for a small hill, and getting a good feel for the bike and how to handle it over bumps and potholes etc. The ability to moderate speed with the legs is also an advantage, using leg braking and 'soft pedalling', and slightly sore legs and learning how to get the best out handling the bike took a few months. Downsides, not that I can think of, provided you're not caught miles from home riding into a 25mph headwind. Singlespeed, which has its place, is in no way comparable. I rode SS (chain looped over the 15t on a 5 speed freewheel) for less than a week before I invested in a fixed sprocket.

Problems: when riding in traffic, it helps if you're good at clipping in, either side. I had to learn, especially in traffic, to keep clipped in as I slowed, and then unclip and put the foot down in one smooth motion, having the other in the 2 o'clock position ready for takeoff. I would not, under any circumstances, ride a fixed without a well connected pedal system.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Aug 2007)

Thanks Rusty, that is very clear to me, now do I go for one or just carry on as usual.....................................oh decisions decisions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdaviesb (27 Aug 2007)

Single speed is posing. Fixed is the real deal.


----------



## peejay78 (27 Aug 2007)

single speed serves no purpose at all.


----------



## Pottsy (27 Aug 2007)

peejay78 said:


> single speed serves no purpose at all.



I disagree. Singlespeed off road is good - less to clean, light and simple bike, less to break or to go wrong - compared to a geared MTB. However the freewheel is necessary to do those fun quick descents that are an integral part of riding off road.

On road I think I'd agree though.


----------



## Mr Phoebus (27 Aug 2007)

If you go for a thirty mile ride on singlespeed, you'll probably cycle about twenty-six miles. On fixed you'll cycle the *full* thirty.


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Aug 2007)

Never looked at it that way before but understand what you're saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (28 Aug 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> Never looked at it that way before but understand what you're saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If it's just hills, then the lazy buggers will only pedal half of it.


----------



## christian dieu (29 Aug 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> If you go for a thirty mile ride on singlespeed, you'll probably cycle about twenty-six miles. On fixed you'll cycle the *full* thirty.



Disagree. You can still coast on fixed. Okay your legs can't actually stop but you can go along with no effort, just letting the pedals take your legs round. One of the things I enjoy about fixed is that exact feeling - speeding up, 'coasting', slowing down all through the pedals.

Agree that single speed on road just seems like a chore whereas fixed doesn't. Riding solely single speed off road this year though. Fixed off road just takes the fun out of it for me - no more manualling over things, jumps, fast downhills etc,.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2007)

Fixed is posing, single speed is real. 
'Serves no purpose'? Cobblers, that's a Bonj argument! I converted my main road bike to SS some months ago and am thoroughly enjoying it. Made me realise how much I dither about what gear to be in when I ride my other bikes. Fixed, in a hilly area like Devon, just seems wilfully masochistic. As the old saying goes, 'if it ain't broke, don't Fix it'.


----------



## barq (29 Aug 2007)

I agree with Chuffy - singlespeed has it's place. I'm not sure I'd fancy riding fixed off-road!


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2007)

Off road? Certainly not sir, I'm a gentleman! Tarmac always please.


----------



## rustychisel (30 Aug 2007)

Chuffy said:


> Fixed is posing, single speed is real.
> As the old saying goes, 'if it ain't broke, don't Fix it'.



Another old saying I've heard which has some bearing here is "Don't knock it if you've never tried it." You know you want to.


----------



## Chuffy (30 Aug 2007)

rustychisel said:


> Another old saying I've heard which has some bearing here is "Don't knock it if you've never tried it." You know you want to.


Nah. I tried a fixie folding shopper once though. Truth is I just don't fancy it and I'm happy on single speed thanks.


----------



## peejay78 (30 Aug 2007)

re: single speed serves no purpose

it does, i'm sure, so apologies for the deliberately inflammatory comment. there are a team of scientists in the cern laboratory beavering away as I type to discern exactly what the purpose might be.


----------



## Chuffy (30 Aug 2007)

peejay78 said:


> re: single speed serves no purpose
> it does, i'm sure, so apologies for the deliberately inflammatory comment. there are a team of scientists in the cern laboratory beavering away as I type to discern exactly what the purpose might be.


No worries Peejay. As an on-road single-speeder I'm well aware that I'm an oppressed minority. 
While they're at it, could you see if those chappies can nail down that elusive Fixie Zen particle...


----------



## cycle-punk (13 Sep 2007)

I took my freewheel off a short while ago and popped on a fixed cog, and the difference in riding is amazing! Just being able to control the speed/braking of the bike with muscle power alone is a great feeling. I used to think london cycle couriers were mad, now I've lost my marbles too!


----------



## Pottsy (13 Sep 2007)

cycle-punk said:


> I took my freewheel off a short while ago and popped on a fixed cog, and the difference in riding is amazing! Just being able to control the speed/braking of the bike with muscle power alone is a great feeling. I used to think london cycle couriers were mad, now I've lost my marbles too!



Careful, bonj will be on in a moment to call you a luddite and your bike is a death trap.

I agree with you by the way and he's never tried fixed so ignore him.


----------



## peejay78 (13 Sep 2007)

no-one ever got laid riding single speed.


----------



## Pottsy (14 Sep 2007)

Spot on peejay, chicks love fixed wheel cyclists.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Sep 2007)

Single speeders pull real women, not juvenile fowl.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (14 Sep 2007)

You ride a bike with a freewheel ... but you wear a fixie. It's like it's an extension of your legs.


----------



## peejay78 (15 Sep 2007)

ss riders pull hideously ugly, obese 'real' women, with right smelly old beef curtains. these are the only women desperate enough to share a bed with a man with atrophied muscles on account of all that coasting.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Sep 2007)

You have an imagination like Walt Disney !!


----------



## peejay78 (15 Sep 2007)

i don't recall walt disney ever doing an animated film about beef curtains...


----------



## Chuffy (16 Sep 2007)

Fixers usually pull themselves. They enjoy the sense of being at one with things.


----------



## Wogan (16 Sep 2007)

peejay78 said:


> i don't recall walt disney ever doing an animated film about beef curtains...



Disney have made loads of risque films:

Man catches STD from a filthy volkwagen: The Love Bug. 
An expose into the production of a specialist gentleman's magazine: The Jungle Book. 
Hard hitting documentary on fetishism - Bedknobs and Broomsticks (that scene with the broomstick made me wince).
Arsecrack plastic surgery - The Emperors New Groove

...and who can forget the tragic tale of mental breakdown that is Herbie Goes Bananas?


----------



## romans (23 Sep 2007)

Rustychisel is spot on. You can buy hubs that have one side fixed and the other single. I build mine having hubs both sides fixed.


----------

